# Local Fatality



## DK_stihl (May 21, 2009)

http://www.democratandchronicle.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=200990519009


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 21, 2009)

wow thanks its sad tom trees


----------



## Philbert (May 21, 2009)

Wayne County man killed while working on a tree
VICTORIA E. FREILE • STAFF WRITER • MAY 19, 2009

A Wayne County man was killed yesterday while cutting a tree in Huron, Wayne County.

Claude Shaver, 49, of Butler was in a bucket attached to the boom on a truck by 11699 Ridge Road yesterday afternoon, said New York State Police investigator Doug Thomas. Shaver was taking down a rotten tree at the residence, when the tree twisted, struck Shaver and the bucket, knocking both down. The bucket was about 30 feet in the air at the time of the accident, Thomas said.

The falling tree struck Shaver, the bucket and the boom, which all landed on the truck. Shaver was taken to Newark-Wayne Hospital where he was pronounced dead, Thomas said.

Shaver owns The Family Tree, a local tree trimming business, and was working with three other people at the residence when the accident took place. He was alone in the bucket, Thomas said.


----------



## pdqdl (May 21, 2009)

Photo of the disaster here: 

http://www.13wham.com/news/local/st...ruck-by-Tree-Limb/rQ3W1k4i-UuijxrChfpepQ.cspx


----------

